# Fastest ways for Intps to make money?



## lifeidiot

What are some of the fastest ways Intps can make money?


----------



## SilverFalcon

The faster the more risk you must accept.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

I have an INTP friend who likes writing and photography. I can see both of those being potentially profitable online. However, he's too possessive of his photos, insecure about his writing abilities and paranoid about others stealing his work. I think if he found a good medium for it (kind of like how YouTube puts a copyrighton user uploads), it could work.


----------



## Jasminetea

If there was a job where you would get money from replying on time, definitely don't do that. 

Okay well, identify your strengths, really be specific, for your strong points means that you will find these areas easier, thus you can do things quicker. 

It make sense, if you're bad at something you'll have to spend more time on it, and spend money and time on resources. I would advise you to do this. 

INTPS I know tend to be good at computers, and really like technology. If you're good at maths, maybe think of being a tutor? 
The ones I know like writing too, writing blogs etc, though writing is a time-consuming skill and if you want to make money fast in writing I'm a) uncertain about this area, and b) writing jobs can be limited and only for those more qualified. 

If you have any further questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Solrac026

Tech industry.


----------



## Derange At 170




----------



## Jasminetea

Derange At 170 said:


>


Pretty upset I didn't think of that....


----------



## Marshy

Few options
1) get a job
2) beg
3) steal
4) invest existing money
5) gambling
These are 5 things exclusive to non-INTPs though so if you are an INTP then you dont get to do these.
Sorry I couldn't answer your question.


----------



## matteo21

Find something you really like and apply on it.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Prostitution.


----------



## lifeidiot

IDontThinkSo said:


> Prostitution.


Thats an esfp job.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

lifeidiot said:


> Thats an esfp job.


And you tell me that you can't do it better?


----------



## Finny

Probably the same as the fastest way for any human to make money.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

There are some freelance project based websites out there for a quick buck for the tech savey as most any intp I know is.

Also selling assets on online marketplaces. Use your tech skills and look for disruptive markets to make use of your skills.


----------



## reptilian

Buy from china. Sell domestic.


----------



## Aridela

Find a job where you're paid for being smart and producing ideas. 

I let the IxTJs do the implementation, never dirty my hands


----------



## WorldzMine

Grow hydroponic weed. Sell weed. Also, fake (or not if you are injured really) an injury; get narcotic pill scripts; sell the pills. Profit.


----------



## Solrac026

Aridela said:


> Find a job where you're paid for being smart and producing ideas.
> 
> I let the IxTJs do the implementation, never dirty my hands


Such as...?


----------



## Sava Saevus

I'd say delivery jobs.

You're 'in and out' between houses, places and on the road constantly so you'll always get to experience something constantly far as your mind tricking you into thinking it's entirely repetitive.

Your social interaction is small and limited between one on one encounters. 
You get to listen to podcasts / radio at your leisure.

And you will likely get paid more than someone just standing around at a store making minimum wage.


----------



## Aridela

Solrac026 said:


> Such as...?


For instance, I work as an analyst for an energy company. 

I come up with ideas for improving their forecasting models, then have my colleagues test them/do the actual developing. 

I do have to do some of the developing and forecasting myself, but I'm mostly in charge of improvements/fixing issues with the code and finding shortcuts for doing things more efficiently.


----------

